# Do/Can Tapoles Breathe Air?



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello All -
I was watching my SI today transporting some tadpoles and i wondered something ...

Can tadpoles breathe air?

This might be a "newb" question, but i dont recall it ever being asked and its something ive always wondered ... 

We see our frogs transporting tadpoles for days sometimes ... how do these tadpoles stay alive until deposition?

Thx for the knowledge DB!

Nick


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe young tadpoles have gills and during transportation have enough oxygen in the residual water around their body to survive the trip. As they mature they lose their gills and begin to breath air.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I would say that the high humidity keeps them from drying out and the moist skin allows for uptake of oxygen through the skin. Given that transport generally doesn't last long, it's not that big of a risk for them.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I've seen a frog transport for 3 days, with the tadpole fine through all of it...


----------

